# Zatznotfunny"next gen "



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-06/tivo-next-gen-interface/


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

TiVo needs to finish the "current gen" HDUI before they start working on the "next gen" UI.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I wonder how big of an overhaul this new UI will be? Will it get rolled out to any existing hardware or is it only for new devices going forward? If we're talking about an update to the existing DVR software, and not a UI for some totally new type of product, I would bet they bring it to the Bolt but probably not anything older.


----------



## Durfman (Nov 19, 2001)

I wonder if we will end up with a Frankenstein mash-up of the "next gen" UI + current HD UI + SD pages still hanging around....


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow with all the things that article listed as TiVo's list of key projects all anyone seems to care about is the UI? Really? Not "Next Gen Consumer Product" or the ones talking about IP TV or the Rovi Meta data conversion? 

Given all the threads and post around here that have TiVo closing up their DVR shop tomorrow or that the guide is going to crash and burn, I would think people would be jumping with joy with what was listed. After all without all the other projects listed the UI kind of becomes irrelevant. Instead you pi** and moon about a few setting screens that work just fine but somehow visually offend some people so much you would think the world is going to end .


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Per the VM article linked in Dave's blog post, VM is due to get the new UI before their new 4K box is released (which is due later this year), so I'm guessing we'll see pictures of the new UI in the next couple months.

I can't imagine TiVo would only roll this out to Bolt users. VM boxes are getting it - doesn't that hardware pre-date Roamio-class hardware? So there likely isn't a technical reason for keeping it Bolt-only. And I don't think TiVo will make it a business decision to keep it exclusive to Bolt.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> Wow with all the things that article listed as TiVo's list of key projects all anyone seems to care about is the UI? Really? Not "Next Gen Consumer Product" or the ones talking about IP TV or the Rovi Meta data conversion?
> 
> Given all the threads and post around here that have TiVo closing up their DVR shop tomorrow or that the guide is going to crash and burn, I would think people would be jumping with joy with what was listed. After all without all the other projects listed the UI kind of becomes irrelevant. Instead you pi** and moon about a few setting screens that work just fine but somehow visually offend some people so much you would think the world is going to end .


Amen brutha! :up:


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Per the VM article linked in Dave's blog post, VM is due to get the new UI before their new 4K box is released (which is due later this year), so I'm guessing we'll see pictures of the new UI in the next couple months.
> 
> I can't imagine TiVo would only roll this out to Bolt users. VM boxes are getting it - doesn't that hardware pre-date Roamio-class hardware? So there likely isn't a technical reason for keeping it Bolt-only. And I don't think TiVo will make it a business decision to keep it exclusive to Bolt.


maybe new hardware and bolt first like some of the apps launched on the Bolt then Roamio and even Premiere got them later.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Oh god. If they go primarily picture based, I may drop TiVo. I hate tile navigators. Lists provide more information than big boxy pictures. Yuck.


----------



## kazak99 (Feb 10, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh god. If they go primarily picture based, I may drop TiVo. I hate tile navigators. Lists provide more information than big boxy pictures. Yuck.


^^This x 1,000,000


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> Wow with all the things that article listed as TiVo's list of key projects all anyone seems to care about is the UI? Really? Not "Next Gen Consumer Product" or the ones talking about IP TV or the Rovi Meta data conversion?
> 
> Given all the threads and post around here that have TiVo closing up their DVR shop tomorrow or that the guide is going to crash and burn, I would think people would be jumping with joy with what was listed. After all without all the other projects listed the UI kind of becomes irrelevant. Instead you pi** and moon about a few setting screens that work just fine but somehow visually offend some people so much you would think the world is going to end .


"The sky is falling, the sky is falling, the sky is CRUNCH" Oooh, he just ran into a wall.  Chicken Little will be off the forum for awhile..


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

I like the idea of an updated interface and better graphics. I just hope they don't make the guide service less usable. I really like that layout with the minor exception of not all channel logos coming through...


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

kazak99 said:


> ^^This x 1,000,000


This x infinity. My brain hates tile-based UIs. I'm a vertical guy.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

They all want to emulate the display at blockbuster video for some reason.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> They all want to emulate the display at blockbuster video for some reason.


_The blockbuster what now?_

Are they talking about going from this:









to something like this:










That's not more efficient.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If each of those icons was a folder you could click on with the episodes inside it wouldn't be bad. It might actually even be better for a My Shows which has the 3 pane view enabled with the filters on the left.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

In the update slowly rolling out to Virgin folks right now, they're getting their own version of OnePass (called Series Links), and the "picture-based" stuff refers to VOD which now uses artwork. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Do you have any links Jim?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's sort of the Virgin Media version of TCF. 

http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/11/


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

Can we just have more apps?! Still waiting for Amazon 4K. 

Still waiting on HBO GO for Comcast customers, etc etc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Africanlivedit said:


> Can we just have more apps?! Still waiting for Amazon 4K.
> 
> Still waiting on HBO GO for Comcast customers, etc etc.


Neither of those are up to TiVo. TiVo provides the platform, the service providers develop the apps. The 4K Amazon app is up to Amazon. And as far a HBOGo on Comcast... the app works fine, Comcast just has to sign off on allowing support, so that's entirely on them.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Virgin is teasing their 4K Tivo box reveal.

"Well be unboxing something right here for you tomorrow..." they're saying on their twitter feed.

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/138...-tivo-box-revealed-coming-soon-to-rival-sky-q


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Will the announcement tomorrow be our first glimpse at the next-gen UI? Hope so.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Looking like it could be a version of the Evolution Digital eBox to me, right NashGuy?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Will the announcement tomorrow be our first glimpse at the next-gen UI? Hope so.


not yet


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Looking like it could be a version of the Evolution Digital eBox to me, right NashGuy?


We shall see, although I'm betting it's closer to the Bolt, with whatever hardware and software modifications are necessary to work with Virgin's British cable TV service.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Here's a picture of the new Virgin Media TiVo V6 UHD Box and if you zoom in on the remote there's some changes including a "My Shows" button where the guide used to be. I wonder if our next gen will be like this too? They've also totally gotten rid of poor ol' TiVo man!  :


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Hmmmmm......here's some interesting comments coming out of Europe:

http://www.digitaltveurope.net/5812...be-huge-step-up-says-virgin-medias-mockridge/


> Speaking on an analyst call after Liberty Global unveiled strong Q2 financial results at the end of last week, Mockridge said that *Virgin Media plans to add new applications and services and "lift the breadth of programming" *and the overall TV experience available to subscribers, *"in a way that hasn't happened since the TiVo box was initially launched".*


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

From what I can gather, Virgin TV in the UK is switching their high-end STB to a piece of hardware called EOS. EOS is used by Liberty Global, the parent corp of Virgin TV, in a number of different countries and it can offer at least two different UIs: Liberty's standard Horizon UI or the TiVo UI. In the UK, Virgin TV will deploy EOS with the TiVo UI. Virgin has already been offering TiVo service on their current-gen hardware.

It would appear that Virgin TV's EOS TiVo is not based on the US retail TiVo Bolt, despite the fact that the EOS TiVo is "4K capable" and is confirmed to offer 4K apps from Netflix and YouTube, just like the Bolt. The reason I say that it is different from the Bolt is that the EOS is described as "cloud-powered". Also, the photo posted above by Harper shows that it has a slightly different remote. There's also word that this new EOS TiVo will sport an updated UI, although I haven't seen any photos yet, so it's hard to know just how different it will be from what we see on our current-gen US TiVos. Lastly, the fact that EOS exists as Liberty Global's independent hardware platform and was not designed by TiVo or even designed specifically for use just with TiVo would lead me to believe that it likely has quite different specs from the Bolt. (Does EOS even contain a hard drive? I can't find specs...)

http://www.multichannel.com/blog/bauminator/liberty-global-moves-ahead-eos/407003

Sounds to me like EOS is akin to Comcast's X1 hardware platform, which also pushes cloud integration for DVR and on-demand viewing. Imagine if TiVo struck a deal with Comcast to offer the X1 reskinned with an updated TiVo UI -- that's kinda what the Virgin TV EOS TiVo is like.

As with the eBox from Evolution Digital that is getting deployed by WOW here in the US, this is another example of TiVo/Rovi moving forward as purely a "software as a service" play for use on various MSO-supplied hardware platforms.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It looks like it doesn't have a harddrive. 

Is this the start of personal streaming services / cloud recordings? Choosing to "record" something would simply put it into a streaming queue hosted by the cable company????


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

bradleys said:


> It looks like it doesn't have a harddrive.
> 
> Is this the start of personal streaming services / cloud recordings? Choosing to "record" something would simply put it into a streaming queue hosted by the cable company????


That's already happening to some extent here in the US. Comcast's X1 boxes do contain hard drives (at least some of them), although in some markets (maybe all of them now?) shows are recorded and saved in the Comcast "cloud" on their servers and then streamed on demand rather than being recorded to the hard drive in the X1 box in your home. I helped a friend install her new X1 system when she switched to Comcast a couple days ago. The UI may still have said "DVR" in it but I don't recall seeing use of the word "recordings" but rather something like "shows".

For all major pay TV providers other than satellite, I suspect this is the future. TiVo knows this and is adjusting for it.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Cloud delivery is also a big deterrent to piracy and you can bet that factored into the decision to eliminate local storage.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

NashGuy said:


> That's already happening to some extent here in the US. Comcast's X1 boxes do contain hard drives (at least some of them), although in some markets (maybe all of them now?) shows are recorded and saved in the Comcast "cloud" on their servers and then streamed on demand rather than being recorded to the hard drive in the X1 box in your home. I helped a friend install her new X1 system when she switched to Comcast a couple days ago. The UI may still have said "DVR" in it but I don't recall seeing use of the word "recordings" but rather something like "shows".
> 
> For all major pay TV providers other than satellite, I suspect this is the future. TiVo knows this and is adjusting for it.


Out of curiosity, I assume the X1 implementation mentioned above serves the cloud "recording" with inserted ads more like On-Demand. I'm also guessing trick-play for these "recordings" is also hobbled like On-Demand?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tatergator1 said:


> Out of curiosity, I assume the X1 implementation mentioned above serves the cloud "recording" with inserted ads more like On-Demand. I'm also guessing trick-play for these "recordings" is also hobbled like On-Demand?


I'm almost certain that there's no forced ad watching when playing back cloud DVR recordings. The experience is pretty much just like if the recording was stored on a local hard drive (with the exception that if your connection with Comcast goes down, you can't watch your recordings with X1). I suspect a lot of Comcast X1 users don't even realize that their recordings are in the cloud rather than in the little black box sitting under their TV!

I have read that the DVR controls are occasionally (but not always) hesitant to engage. This independent review says the X1 "virtually replicates" a TiVo as a DVR.

http://tomstek.us/comcast-xfinity-x1-dvr-review/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bradleys said:


> It looks like it doesn't have a harddrive.
> 
> Is this the start of personal streaming services / cloud recordings? Choosing to "record" something would simply put it into a streaming queue hosted by the cable company????


Comcast already has cloud storage for their X1 recordings. It's been that way for awhile depending on the area. It's pretty seamless but you still get that delay with button presses which is annoying when compared to using a TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> Out of curiosity, I assume the X1 implementation mentioned above serves the cloud "recording" with inserted ads more like On-Demand. I'm also guessing trick-play for these "recordings" is also hobbled like On-Demand?


here it's just like a recording locally. At my parents house, with their X1, you don't have control over where the recording goes. But everything is presented as one screen. Whether the recording is local or in the cloud. You select it the same way when you want to watch something. And it's a recording of the program. Only that it's stored on their servers instead of on a local hard drive.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo should do something like that, either on their own or though a 3rd party service like PSVue. If they could seamlessly integrate a skinny bundle OTT service into the My Shows then I think the OTA units would become very popular. Merging a skinny bundle/cloud DVR, like Vue, with an OTA TiVo which can record locals would be the ultimate cord cutter box.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Based on what we've seen both with the Evolution Digital eBox and the picture that's emerging with the new Virgin TV EOS with TiVo service in the UK (unveiled today), I think we're getting a good idea of the future direction of TiVo.

Imagine a TiVo as having four layers:
4. data input streams, including both program metadata (guide listings, OnePass data, etc.) and video streams (QAM cable, OTA, OTT, cable on-demand)
3. applications, including both the main TiVo UI as well as third-party apps (e.g. Netflix, Hulu, etc.)
2. the TiVo codebase -- not sure for the correct term here but this would basically encompass the middleware or operating system plus the underlying firmware necessary for controlling the hardware and acting as the software environment within which the TiVo UI and other apps must run
1. the TiVo hardware

In the past, TiVo has generally designed and was in control of all four levels of the TiVo product/service. Maybe TiVo designed the hardware in coordination with an external partner. And of course, third parties such as Netflix and Hulu have always been responsible for their own apps. But otherwise, TiVo was responsible for the look, feel and operation of the entire widget, much like Apple is completely responsible for a Mac computer (hardware, MacOS, plus various applications like Safari, iTunes, Mail, Photos, etc.). I think that this has been true of all TiVos (except the DirecTV model) up through the current retail TiVo Bolt and the MSO-issued TiVo T6.

With these new TiVo-powered offerings from Evolution Digital and Virgin TV, designed for use only with MSO partners (not retail), I believe we're seeing TiVo in charge of only the top two levels: program metadata & the TiVo UI (which is essentially the "desktop/window/finder" application TiVo has designed to work on top of whatever codebase/OS powers that specific piece of hardware).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> From what I can gather, Virgin TV in the UK is switching their high-end STB to a piece of hardware called EOS. EOS is used by Liberty Global, the parent corp of Virgin TV, in a number of different countries and it can offer at least two different UIs: Liberty's standard Horizon UI or the TiVo UI. In the UK, Virgin TV will deploy EOS with the TiVo UI. Virgin has already been offering TiVo service on their current-gen hardware.
> 
> It would appear that Virgin TV's EOS TiVo is not based on the US retail TiVo Bolt, despite the fact that the EOS TiVo is "4K capable" and is confirmed to offer 4K apps from Netflix and YouTube, just like the Bolt. The reason I say that it is different from the Bolt is that the EOS is described as "cloud-powered". Also, the photo posted above by Harper shows that it has a slightly different remote. There's also word that this new EOS TiVo will sport an updated UI, although I haven't seen any photos yet, so it's hard to know just how different it will be from what we see on our current-gen US TiVos. Lastly, the fact that EOS exists as Liberty Global's independent hardware platform and was not designed by TiVo or even designed specifically for use just with TiVo would lead me to believe that it likely has quite different specs from the Bolt. (Does EOS even contain a hard drive? I can't find specs...)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read that too and what prompted my post. Interesting stuff.



Dan203 said:


> TiVo should do something like that, either on their own or though a 3rd party service like PSVue. If they could seamlessly integrate a skinny bundle OTT service into the My Shows then I think the OTA units would become very popular. Merging a skinny bundle/cloud DVR, like Vue, with an OTA TiVo which can record locals would be the ultimate cord cutter box.


Yes, I agree and it's something I have championed for quite some time too Dan.



NashGuy said:


> Based on what we've seen both with the Evolution Digital eBox and the picture that's emerging with the new Virgin TV EOS with TiVo service in the UK (unveiled today), I think we're getting a good idea of the future direction of TiVo.
> 
> *Imagine a TiVo as having four layers:*
> 4. data input streams, including both program metadata (guide listings, OnePass data, etc.) and video streams (QAM cable, OTA, OTT, cable on-demand)
> ...


Huh.....I thought only onions and Ogres had layers? 

I agree with what you're saying and think that TiVo will also contract with one of these third party hardware makers to develop their own retail version of these new 4K Cloud boxes, with possible OTT Streaming TV service (Vue, SlingTV, DirecTV Now), at least initially to see if they have a winner in the retail market, like they did initially when they first came out.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> With these new TiVo-powered offerings from Evolution Digital and Virgin TV, designed for use only with MSO partners (not retail), I believe we're seeing TiVo in charge of only the top two levels: program metadata & the TiVo UI (which is essentially the "desktop/window/finder" application TiVo has designed to work on top of whatever codebase/OS powers that specific piece of hardware).


The current soon to be old Virgin TV TiVo DVR is Samsung hardware that they ported TiVo software onto. So nothing new with Virgin using TiVo software on someone else's hardware.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> The current soon to be old Virgin TV TiVo DVR is Samsung hardware that they ported TiVo software onto. So nothing new with Virgin using TiVo software on someone else's hardware.


Ah, didn't know that. That's certainly an exception to the historical norm with TiVo, though. AFAIK, they've never done something like that in the US in recent years before this new Evolution Digital eBox which will be deployed by WOW and possibly other MSOs.

I also wonder whether TiVo was responsible for the entire codebase on Virgin's old Samsung hardware or simply designed and coded (or even just licensed to Virgin so that they could code) the TiVo UI.

I wonder too what sort of apps run on these new TiVo-powered devices from Virgin TV and Evolution Digital. There's no reason to think that they would necessarily run the same HTML5 software packages for Netflix, etc. as the Roamio and Bolt do. My guess is that it's Virgin and Evolution Digital who have procured the line-up of properly encoded apps for their hardware; to the extent that those apps are supported by TiVo's OnePass feature, TiVo will supply the metadata for them and incorporate them into the TiVo UI.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> I agree with what you're saying and think that TiVo will also contract with one of these third party hardware makers to develop their own retail version of these new 4K Cloud boxes, with possible OTT Streaming TV service (Vue, SlingTV, DirecTV Now), at least initially to see if they have a winner in the retail market, like they did initially when they first came out.


The only way I could imagine a retail "cloud-powered" TiVo coming to market would be for use with an OTT service like PS Vue, as I certainly don't see any of the big cable companies like Comcast or Charter cooperating with TiVo to bring to market a retail device with a TiVo UI that works seamlessly with their cloud services.

The question is whether any of those OTT services want to partner with TiVo on something like that. (Keep in mind that TiVo's mindshare in the consumer electronics space is, um, very low.) Each of these OTT streaming live TV services sees the UI/UX they've designed for their own app as a defining characteristic of their product; do they want to risk blurring their marketing strategy by offering a second version of their product, in which their video feeds essentially become dumb pipes for a TiVo front-end? If I were a big cheese at Sony in charge of PS Vue, I *might* contract with TiVo to be the exclusive OTT live TV service powering a new piece of TiVo hardware, but I'd want TiVo to white label the whole thing. The pricing and channel packages might be identical but there would be no Vue branding attached. Everything, including billing and customer support, would go through TiVo-branded portals, and Sony would just get a cut for actually providing the underlying service. Too much marketing risk (consumer confusion, muddying the brand, etc.) otherwise.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> The only way I could imagine a retail "cloud-powered" TiVo coming to market would be for use with an OTT service like PS Vue, as I certainly don't see any of the big cable companies like Comcast or Charter cooperating with TiVo to bring to market a retail device with a TiVo UI that works seamlessly with their cloud services.


Isn't that what I said?  I never imagined cable MSOs would partner with them. Unless Commie-cast was paid boat loads of moolah by TiVo, cuz that's all they seem to care about anyway!



NashGuy said:


> The question is whether any of those OTT services want to partner with TiVo on something like that. (Keep in mind that TiVo's mindshare in the consumer electronics space is, um, very low.) Each of these OTT streaming live TV services sees the UI/UX they've designed for their own app as a defining characteristic of their product; do they want to risk blurring their marketing strategy by offering a second version of their product, in which their video feeds essentially become dumb pipes for a TiVo front-end? If I were a big cheese at Sony in charge of PS Vue, I *might* contract with TiVo to be the exclusive OTT live TV service powering a new piece of TiVo hardware, but I'd want TiVo to white label the whole thing. The pricing and channel packages might be identical but there would be no Vue branding attached. Everything, including billing and customer support, would go through TiVo-branded portals, and Sony would just get a cut for actually providing the underlying service. Too much marketing risk (consumer confusion, muddying the brand, etc.) otherwise.


Yes, that's kind of like how I would envision it as well, except maybe if they went with DirecTV Now since they have had DirecTiVos and worked together in the past.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Isn't that what I said?  I never imagined cable MSOs would partner with them.


Sorry, wasn't implying that you said that, I was just being clear about my own views. Given what's going down in the FCC "Unlock the Box" debate, it's clear that big cable doesn't want to be forced to play ball with TiVo or any similar retail devices that feature their own UI rather than the cableco's UI. To the extent that we see "cloud-powered" TiVo devices that work with cable TV going forward, it will be because the cableco has chosen to partner with TiVo to put the TiVo UI and Rovi metadata on top of their own hardware and feature set.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> Comcast already has cloud storage for their X1 recordings. It's been that way for awhile depending on the area. It's pretty seamless but you still get that delay with button presses which is annoying when compared to using a TiVo.


I don't know about cloud storage but Fast Forward on Amazon Prime and Netflix is pretty bad, it is hard to believe that someone would chose to use a cloud recording over a local hard disk.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

jth tv said:


> I don't know about cloud storage but Fast Forward on Amazon Prime and Netflix is pretty bad, it is hard to believe that someone would chose to use a cloud recording over a local hard disk.


On the Roku and PS3, Netflix and Hulu skip forward and back with a preview if you use select left and select right; it's not as good as trick play on TiVo but it's not hopelessly frustrating like FF on Amazon; so streaming doesn't have to be _completely_ awful in that respect.

Plus streaming has some advantages, such as you don't have to schedule recordings, you don't have to manage your storage, and if you have the bandwidth you can get a better picture than the average over-compressed cable image. And there are no Cable Cards nor tuning adapters to deal with.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> On the Roku and PS3, Netflix and Hulu skip forward and back with a preview if you use select left and select right; it's not as good as trick play on TiVo but it's not hopelessly frustrating like FF on Amazon; so streaming doesn't have to be _completely_ awful in that respect.
> 
> Plus streaming has some advantages, such as you don't have to schedule recordings, you don't have to manage your storage, and if you have the bandwidth you can get a better picture than the average over-compressed cable image. And there are no Cable Cards nor tuning adapters to deal with.


The missing link for me in this streaming discussion is how does one know when a* new *episode of one of your many program is ready to stream, if you have many one-pass programed into your TiVo to record _just new episodes _of each of your programs, all you have to do is look at my shows to see what new things were recorded, how do you do this with streaming ? For movies streaming works OK because there is not multiple episodes. I know for any given show I can look it up on the internet. With Netflix, that does the best job, you still you don't get a personal notice when the next season of say *House of Cards *is ready for you to stream, I not saying you can't find out but you would have to know how many seasons you have already watched, it just not as automatic as this type of information is with TiVo.
At some point in the future I may just have to live with this streaming thing.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

lessd said:


> I not saying you can't find out but you would have to know how many seasons you have already watched, it just not as automatic as this type of information is with TiVo.
> At some point in the future I may just have to live with this streaming thing.


Well, technically Netflix has TiVo beat for shows already watched. Netflix keeps a viewing history for each episode of a series. On TiVo, once deleted, the viewing history is lost.

Seems there is always something someone could do better.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

jth tv said:


> I don't know about cloud storage but Fast Forward on Amazon Prime and Netflix is pretty bad, it is hard to believe that someone would chose to use a cloud recording over a local hard disk.


I haven't used it myself (maybe I can try my friend's new X1 soon) but I don't think trick play on a cloud DVR recording on X1 is like the crappy trick play you often get with OTT steaming apps. Maybe the X1 keeps a buffer of several minutes before and after the current play point in the user's local box? Or maybe the simple fact that it's all taking place on Comcast's own network that they fully control -- unlike OTT services like Netflix which use the open internet -- makes all the difference.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo should do something like that, either on their own or though a 3rd party service like PSVue. If they could seamlessly integrate a skinny bundle OTT service into the My Shows then I think the OTA units would become very popular. Merging a skinny bundle/cloud DVR, like Vue, with an OTA TiVo which can record locals would be the ultimate cord cutter box.


This is always what I expected. Channel Master did this with Sling. Seems like TiVo and Vue would be a good marriage.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Virgin Media Offers Peek at Next-Gen Box
U.K.-based operator's 4K-capable TV V6 will be powered by TiVo

http://www.multichannel.com/news/content/virgin-media-offers-peek-next-gen-box/407022

Virgin Media has been offering a TiVo-powered experience on devices made by Samsung and Cisco (Technicolor acquired Ciscos set-top unit last year). But Arris (which acquired U.K.-based set-top maker Pace in January) announced in 2015 that it had won a 4K box deal with Liberty Global.

An industry source confirmed that Arris is indeed the hardware partner for Virgins next-gen box paired with software from TiVo, which is in the process of merging with Rovi.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jth tv said:


> I don't know about cloud storage but Fast Forward on Amazon Prime and Netflix is pretty bad, it is hard to believe that someone would chose to use a cloud recording over a local hard disk.


You can't choose it. It's automatic. I have no idea how it decides to record locally or use the cloud. Only that one day the total storage available went up a lot when the cloud storage was added. You just see the list of shows. Some are local and some are in the cloud. The box doesn't differentiate between the two storage mediums. Everything is combined together and looks like it did when it was just local storage.

Even when there was just local storage, if the cable went out, you couldn't watch any recordings on the X1..


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jth tv said:


> I don't know about cloud storage but Fast Forward on Amazon Prime and Netflix is pretty bad, it is hard to believe that someone would chose to use a cloud recording over a local hard disk.





ej42137 said:


> On the Roku and PS3, Netflix and Hulu skip forward and back with a preview if you use select left and select right; it's not as good as trick play on TiVo but it's not hopelessly frustrating like FF on Amazon; so streaming doesn't have to be completely awful in that respect. Plus streaming has some advantages, such as you don't have to schedule recordings, you don't have to manage your storage, and if you have the bandwidth you can get a better picture than the average over-compressed cable image. And there are no Cable Cards nor tuning adapters to deal with.


On the Vue app on FireTV the FF and rwd are pretty smooth. It takes a second to kick in but then gives snippets of images as you go and when you hit play it backs up some, like TiVo. Also on the FireTV remote's ring, the right and left sides act like 10 sec jumps. I've gotten to where I hit the button numerous times real fast and it hops commercials almost as fast as skip mode on TiVo! I just watched my first football game on Vue and I must say, the image was as good or better than I've seen using Oceanic TWC and actually the NFL Sunday ticket games on DTV. I think those are compressed more than the network games they show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lessd said:


> The missing link for me in this streaming discussion is how does one know when a* new *episode of one of your many program is ready to stream, if you have many one-pass programed into your TiVo to record _just new episodes _of each of your programs, all you have to do is look at my shows to see what new things were recorded, how do you do this with streaming ?


YOU DO THE EXACT SAME THING.. The Tivo shows when new episodes are available from the services you have selected. (I'm counting On Demand here even though it's not actually streaming.. and actually the updates for On Demand seem to be sporadic.)

You "just" set your OnePass to either recordings & streaming, or streaming only.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> Ah, didn't know that. That's certainly an exception to the historical norm with TiVo, though. AFAIK, they've never done something like that in the US in recent years before this new Evolution Digital eBox which will be deployed by WOW and possibly other MSOs.


First there was the "ComcasTiVo" that (poorly) ran TiVo on middleware loaded on to Motorola boxes. More recently TiVo has been available on Pace cable boxes.

The U.K. boxes are made by Samsung (more recently) and one other manufacturer (Cisco? I forget)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mattack said:


> YOU DO THE EXACT SAME THING.. The Tivo shows when new episodes are available from the services you have selected. (I'm counting On Demand here even though it's not actually streaming.. and actually the updates for On Demand seem to be sporadic.)
> 
> You "just" set your OnePass to either recordings & streaming, or streaming only.


So what your saying is if (for example) I put* House of Cards *on my One-Pass streaming only I will know when the next season is ready on Netflix ?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lessd said:


> So what your saying is if (for example) I put House of Cards on my One-Pass streaming only I will know when the next season is ready on Netflix ?


You should. Yes. I've seen it work with the Mindy Project and the Daily Show via Hulu. It is days behind but it works.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> You should. Yes. I've seen it work with the Mindy Project and the Daily Show via Hulu. It is days behind but it works.


Thanks, good to know I could use TiVo for more than recording and watching Netflix movies.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lessd said:


> Thanks, good to know I could use TiVo for more than recording and watching Netflix movies.


I should have added that there are some reports that it misses stuff at times. I haven't had that problem but my use for new streaming is limited.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'll be honest.... since I only subscribe to locals, the interface on my TiVoHD is more than fine for my needs. Simple, easy to navigate (especially with TiVoCentral shortcut codes), and works just fine.


----------

